# RV non-toxic antifreeze



## nahmint (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm ready to winterize my RV. However, I notice that on the "Super Tech Plumbing antifreeze" containers at Walmart it says, "for plastic pipes only". My RV has some metal pipe lines. What plumbing anti freeze are you folks using?
What is the risk of using the Walmart product in metal pipes?
Thank you in advance for the feedback.
Larry


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 11, 2008)

Re: RV non-toxic antifreeze

Never heard of, or had, any problems with RV antifreeze.  It is the only antifreeze you want to use.  If there is a chemical reaction or something, you might want to consider blowing the lines out, but you have to make sure your pump is empty by running it a minute without anything going thru it.  We replace a dozen each year because folks have not gotten the water out of it.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 11, 2008)

Re: RV non-toxic antifreeze

Larry I have used the walmart antifreeze for 10 year with no problem in our MH and previous tt. Don't know what damage it might do to metal pipes.  Maybe GTS will have an answer.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## C Nash (Dec 11, 2008)

Re: RV non-toxic antifreeze

Well Ken answered while I was slow typing :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Dec 11, 2008)

Re: RV non-toxic antifreeze

Two questions. Are you looking at what they sell for RV antifreeze, as I saw some of the same RV antifreeze at our local Wal-Mart here in Florida?

Second, where are there metal pipes in your RV? I can't recall seeing any metal water lines in an RV in the past twenty years.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 11, 2008)

Re: RV non-toxic antifreeze

There are two types of RV antifreeze.  One type has mostly alcohol in it and the other is ethyl glycol based.  I thinks Wal-Marts is the mostly alcohol.  Maybe that is why they say use only in plastic pipes.


----------



## nahmint (Dec 11, 2008)

Re: RV non-toxic antifreeze

Thanks for the feedback guys. 
I've just completed winterization of the plumbing with the Wal-mart non-toxic "Super tech RV antifreeze".
Kirk: our unit is a 30'  2000 Glendale Golden Falcon (limited edition) 5th wheel. It has only one copper pipe in the supply system that exits the "basement" and has an outside tap/drain attached and then returns inside to supply the kitchen. This is the only exposed supply pipe on the unit... 
I appreciate your input,
Thanks again.
Larry


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 11, 2008)

Re: RV non-toxic antifreeze

OK, just got corrected.  Wal-marts has Propylene Glycol in it.


----------

